

TechCrunch claims Bing will become the default search for iPhone - seldo
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/28/source-microsoft-bing-taking-over-iphone-search/

======
ElbertF
Unlikely. Everybody knows Bing video search is designed for porn.

------
seldo
Accidentally pasted entirely the wrong URL initially; apologies.

~~~
ArabGeek
it is ok :)

